# Finally found some keeper Grouper (Scamps) 11-9-08



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out Sunday 11-9-08 on an invite with a few friends ona 32' Tiarra.It was a little bumpy 2'-4' ft but not bad since we weren't getting wet!!! Headed tosome spotssouth of the Edge to try our luck for groupers.I have never caught a legal grouper and feel that somehow there has been a grouper curse or hex placed upon me, so I was very excited to try my luck for them again. For the first 1-2 hours the 3 others on the boat were pulling in a few nice scampand tangling in with those 28" AJ's that were wearing them out.:hotsun I wasn't worn out because I couldn't hook into anything.:banghead I thought the grouper cursewas on me again!!!:booI was getting frustrated and the others on the boat were jabbing and making fun of me because they were having all the success.oke Finally, my patients paid off and I was able to start putting keeper scamp in the boat, I got my limit after a consistent bite and also caught a nice almaco jack that was also a first for me in the amberjack family!!!:letsdrink It was a beautiful day on the water,towards the end of the afternoon, the wind and waves started picking up,so weheaded back to thedock to clean the fish and the boat. Hopefully the curse has been lifted and my next trip will be just as successful!!!




























I'm the ugly one in the beige and desert camo!!!!


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job, nice looking mess of fish. Man I will be so glad to get back out there.................. Won't be long..


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work!!! Beautiful fish. Don't let the jinx bother you. I had a redfish jinx for a LOOOOONNNGGGG time. 

I caught a few and the jinx left me. Congrats on a great catch.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

That's what I get for ribbing you about not catching anything--you pulled up 5 out of the next 6 keepers, while I kept getting tortured by short AJ's. I'm glad you broke the curse, looking forward to getting out there again. That scamp was delicious.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice job. way to stick with it. some damn good eating


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats on breaking the curse. My curse is that lately when I get time I get off, the waves are kickin'!!!

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool boat. Nice mess o' fish :clap


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch of scamp. by the way i do periodic studies on the scamp in the area to check for any changes in the quality, texture,color firmness, etc. of the meat. this is a very vital study and i'm constantly in need of more samples for my studies. feel free to pm me when you have some that you wish to donate for the cause of science. thank you p.s. all donations are tax deductable.( i think--can't hurt to try)


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish. that is some fine eating.


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice mess of scamp...my favorite


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

way to go chris. nice haul! and good to eat! nothing better than fryed grouper. mm mm good!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice:clap:clap:clap Did I mis something? Did you catch a keeper Grouper?


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't want to start an ichthyology(sp?) debate, but aren't scamp in the grouper family? They are included in the five per person bag limit for grouper, and I have heard them called broomtail grouper by some. Plus, if you have gone as long asgonefishin and myself trying to catch grouper without major success, I'd call scamp close enough:letsdrink


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that Troy Tippett fishing with you? I work with him over at Sacred Heart! He loves to talk some fishing!! Nice haul of fish!

Bob


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That's some good eating right there!! :clap


----------

